# Prueba de distintas bocinas en un Driver de 1"



## detrakx (Ago 2, 2010)

Buenas foristas, vengo a tirar unas lineas sobre una experiencia reciente.
Resulta que Tengo un par de Drivers de 1"
Los compré por que me parecieron de calidad razonable a un precio accesible.

Datos:
- Driver Unit
- LP-1004
- 40W / 8ohms.
- Origen desconocido.

Resulta que los tenia que adaptar en unos monitores de 2 vias los cuales ya tenian una bocina exponencial de seccion circular. Por razones de espacio me vi obligado a cambiar la bocina y al medir la respuesta en frecuencia de distintos tipos de bocinas quedé sorprendido.

Observando el grafico son notables las diferencias, en este caso se discrimina la sensibilidad, ya que dependiendo del tipo y características de dicha bocina los niveles de Presion sonora variarán. Solo se toma en cuenta la respuesta en frecuencia.

A la hora de elegir una bocina que se acopla ( en este caso un Driver ), tenemos muchos datos en cuenta, Como:

- Presion sonora
- Manejo de potencia
- Cobertura de la bocina
- Respuesta en frecuencia
- Espacio físico
- Etc.

Quedará a criterio del diseñador elegir lo que mas se ajuste a la necesidad.

Graficas:
Naranja - Bocina Exponencial - garganta y boca de seccion circular
Celeste - Bocina de Direc. Const. - garganta seccion cuadrada - boca seccion rectangular
Rosado - Bocina de Direc. Const. - gaganta seccion cuadrada - boca seccion cuadrada

Saludos.


----------



## fLACOpABLO (Ago 9, 2010)

Muy buen aporte, me resulta muy interesante ya que ningun vendedor sabe nada de las bocinas que tienen, y al ser genericas es muy dificil conseguir algun dato. La otra vez discuti con un vendedor porque me decia que "estaba hilando muy fino" cuando le preguntaba datos sobre angulos de cobertura de las bocinas que tenia. Me parece fundamental este dato para un diseño decente de una caja.

Podrias poner fotos de las bocinas medidas? Si no es mucha molestia, es para ubicarse mejor y saber cual es cual, ya que puede haber varios modelos con las caracteristicas que das.

Como hiciste la medicion? De pura curiosidad, que microfono, a cuanta potencia, distancia, etc.

Muchas gracias por el aporte!


----------

